# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si te thyesh kriptimin e nje rrjeti pa tela (wireless)

## Lit

dua te di nese ka ndonje menyre per t'u lidhur me wireless networks qe dallohen nga nje laptop. me sa po shoh ne zonen time figurojne 4-5 te tilla por, domosdo, nuk mund te lidhem me ta pasi jane te kriptuara. 

faleminderit

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Eshte shume e veshtire. kriptimet fillojn nga 8 key deri ne 64 key kshuqe i cik si teper e veshtire.

----------


## qoska

shiko njehere http://airsnort.shmoo.com/ kjo te jep mundesine per tu futur ne wireless networks qe punojne me encryptim standard si WEP ose WAP, por nqs ata perdorin wireless network me PPPoE ose PPLIP e ke pak te veshtire pasi mund te jene ne perdorim protokolle si CHAP, RADIUS etj qe e bejne kete pune jashtezakonisht te veshtire.

----------


## Eagle

Te me falni per paditurine time. Une e dija qe CHAP dhe Radius nuk perdoreshin per kriptim por per ate qe quhet "authentication" thene shqip leje per te loguar.

 Faleminderit Qoska

----------


## qoska

eagle po pra se ajo eshte pjesa me e rrezikshme ne te gjithe trafikun pasi te jep mundesine e hyrjes ne server(log in) dhe keto protokolle e bejne kete gje me te sigurte :P

----------


## lavdimii

Te Duhet Wireless Sniffer  si ky http://www.tamos.com/products/commview/
Me te cilin munesh me i pa ip dhe mac qe i ka ne pun Provideri

----------


## Spaniero

Nqs je akoma duke kerkuar ndonje Program per Wireless Networks provo 'Kismet'
Ky te mundeson te gjesh  IP's ,gjithashtu dhe ato me SIID (Service Set identifier) te fshehura gjithashtu dhe levelin e sinjalit,te kapesh 'packets'te rregullosh networks ,sinjalin dhe zbulon network intrusions, (spo e gjej dot shqip  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## x-e-n-i

Liti mere kete web http://www.hackerscenter.com i ke te gjitha qe po kerkon ...

----------


## Insomnus

Ummm, per mendimin tim ka nje menyre me te thjeshte. Instalo wmware ne kompjuterin tend dhe krijo nje virtual machine ne te cilen do luash nje cd me Live Linux e cila quhet konkretisht Auditor dhe i ka brenda te gjitha menyrat e mundshme per te thyer nje wireless access point. Gjithashtu kerko te videos.google.com se aty do gjesh video tutorials per hacking wireless networks.


Besoj se tashme ti thash te gjitha.... Auditor e gjen kollaj ne internet ne adresen 

http://www.remote-exploit.org/index.php/Auditor_main


Respekte...

----------


## Darkhack

Une ne zonen time ku jetoj jane mbi 10 provajdera qe mundem te kyqem, por rrjet skam pra sinjalin e mari mire por problemi eshte se IP adresat nuk i di dhe MAc adresat e provajdereve,  desha te ju pyes mos ka ndokush naj program qe pasi ti kyqesh provajderit ti gjen MAC adresat dhe IP qe jane ne perdorim sepse keta si IP scanner qe jane si Angry IP ai vetem nese je i kyqur ne rrjet pra siq duhet kur ta leshon pravajderi rrjetin mudnesh mi ja pa MAC adresat dhe Ip adresat por nese sje i kyqur nga provajderi nuk gjene sen  ndoshta me keni kuptuar mire, flm per mirekuptim!!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

DEcriptimi perhere vret nga zotesia e admin per te mbrojtur rjetin e tij.

Nese admin di se cfare behet e ja pret mednja se si duhet ta mbroje kompjuterin pa qene nevoja per WEP WAP WAP-SEK WAP2 Radius etj etj mund ta mbroje rjetine tij sa me mire. Nese ai admin eshte avdall atehere mjafton nje snifer i sfaredoshem edhe jeni me regull

Ardi

----------


## qoska

Ardi dakort jam me ty po nuk po flitet per siguri kompjuteri sesa per siguri rrjeti.
Nese nje sherbim mund te emulohet totalisht pa dallim ne nje ambient ndryshe nga ai origjinali e vetmja menyre per ta bere me te sigurte per sot jane perdorimi i enkriptimit(apo duihet te themi kodimit?!). 
Nuk e di kush eshte qellimi jot por kjo ishte pershtypja dhe kritika ime!

----------


## lavdimii

Comwiev usht nje software per windows qe mundesh me kry  pun ose me auditor

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

qoska ajo qe dua te them eshte se shumica e personave qe perdroin decryptimin e perdorin per arsye se duan te marin akses ne sherbimet qe ky wireles kryen si te perdorin internetin apo te marin file kenge apo me the te thashe. Decryptimin e perdorin per te gjetur key te sigurise qe te lidhen me kete sherbim por ama nese netadmini i keti sherbimi eshte i "mirenjohur" ne kuptinuin se di se cfare ben atehere ai mund te perdore filtrime MAC mund te perdore kufizime mund te perdore porta edhe filtra IP gje qe e ben shume shume te veshtire per ata qe duan te lidhen te arine dicka me sukses. Kjo eshte ajo qe doja te thoja 


Ardi

----------


## Kinezi

Nuk jam shume i sigurte per kete por me duket se te rrjeti pa tela vetem te dhenat kriptohen, adresat e IP dhe MAc-et mund te shikohen lehte.
Me korrigjoni nese e kam gabim.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kinezi ne wireles kriptohen paketat qe dergohen nga antena jote ne antenen qendrore duke u vene ketyre paketave nje key qe ti ja cakton. Duke ditur se paketa eshte ajo qe permban te gjitha informacionet si Frame, Header, IP, MAC etj atehere edhe ato te dhena ndodhen brenda paketes.

Ardi

----------


## Dito

Ndjehem disi i cuditur nga keto mundesite e lehta qe japin disa mbi acces network-un, nuk eshte e pamundur te hyet por jo dhe aq e lehte. Te marrim rastin tim konkret, askush nuk mund te marre rrjet tek mua si provider nese une nuk dua. Kam nen zoterim 200 ip te lira dhe te shfaqura kudo per cilindo, por harruat qe ip-te une si provider i kam lene vetem nje byte/sec dhe nese ju futeni nuk keni shans te punoni me te?
Pra te gjitha adresat qe une i kam dhene me qera i monitoroj sistematikisht mbi shpejtesine dhe nderhyrjet e mundshme deri tek shumefishimi i portave, ndersa te tjerat qe jane te lira nuk e kam problem qe te me hyjne sepse aty do torturojne veten me idene qe hyra sepse per te punuar as behet llaf fare sepse shpejtesia eshte mizerabel.
Pra e thjeshte: mund te hysh por kurre s'mund te kesh shpejtesi per te punuar.

*Dito.*

----------


## qoska

Gjithmone me ka pelqyer cilesia e sherbimit e ISP ne Shqiperi dhe ti po e verteton akoma me shume qe IT sa vijne e behen me te mire pasi fitojne me shume siguri ne vetvete!

Gjithsesi vazhdo keshtu dhe do te ecesh perpara!

P.S. Ne rrjeten pa tela te pakten MAC adresa eshte e paenkriptuar dhe shumicen e rasteve dhe adresa IP per shkak te rritjes se performances se rrjetit(megjithese shumica e paisjeve te rrjetit sot mund te bejne kriptim(kodim?!) ne cip) dhe rrugetimit(routing). Per sa i perket sigurise se ketyre rrjetave qe jane BROADCAST ne vetvete siguria e vetme qendron ne cilesine e monitorimit dhe kriptimit.
IT jone me siper nuk e imagjinon qe une mund te zhbiriloj trafikun per 2-3 dite ku ai s'ka mundesi te me dedektoje fare te gjeje celesin dhe te bej trafik sikur te isha dikush tjeter dhe siguria e tij do te shkonte ne plehra bashke me dhimbjen e kokes qe do ti sillnin telefonatat e klienteve qe ankohen me linjen. Por une si i zgjuar qe jam mund ta bej kete gje ne paralel me te gjithe linjat e klienteve te tij duke perdorur VAP(virtual access points) me "ARP POISON", sigurisht nuk ekziston akoma ne Windows mbase vetem me disa paisje INTEL te pakten VAP, ose disa variante te tjera dhe ti them klienteve te tu ik e p...u  :shkelje syri: .

Mendoje njehere dhe pastaj me thuaj se cfare do te thote siguri dhe se sa veta mund te jene duke bere kete ne momentin qe po lexon! Sigurisht dyshimet lindin ne telefonaten e radhes nga klienti mos valle ....!

Une jam i mendimit qe me shume duhet te degjojme se sa te flasim.
Apo duhet te them me shume duhet te mesojme qe te kemi me shume c'te tregojme!  :buzeqeshje: 

Me te mira!

----------


## dj_limi

tung ej me falni une ketu i gjeta local dhe remote ip me wireless po si mund te konektohem aty

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

O cuna por me nje kompjuter desktop a mund te lidhesh ne internet me kete rrjetin wireless , nese po cfare pajisjesh duhet te kesh?

----------

